# USACi Finals - FairPark, Texas (Dallas)



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

*USACi Finals - FairPark, Texas (Dallas) - Nov 15-16*

Just wondering who all is planning on going to this since it's going to be in our back yard. It's the weekend before Thanksgiving - November 15th and 16th.

Anyone?

We're most likely going to be hosting some tuning times at our place the week prior to the show.

This house is going to be busy, that's for sure.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I am very disappointed that the finals have moved to Texas. It does seem that there are many competitors in the Texas area though so it will be good for those who are close. I was just REALLY bummed to hear that the local sponsors here in Omaha could not or do not want to support this event.


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

I will be making the trek down south Jan.. Unfortunately the hotels in that area i guess are pretty bad so right now I am trying to find a nice hotel in an area where I can walk to restaurants or whatever since I will be without my only transportation for the few days I am in Dallas. If anyone knows where some of the other competitors are staying would be great to maybe stay in the same location or area as others.. If anyone here is staying at a certain hotel would like to hear some nice places to stay.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

Stay in uptown man. You can bus to fair park from there. If you are interested I can hook you up with some details. It's a nice area and has some really cool places to visit.




Although, Uptown is not the cheapest place......


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

it does suck that it was moved specially this late in the year.

however, it's a move they have neen talking about making for a while now.

fairpark isn't the best location, but at least it's a place to hold finals.

luckally for us, we're only like 30 - 45 min. from there.

if i had to stay ina hotel though, i would look at richardson for a hotel.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

hell, ill be there!!!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

When is it? I'll definately be there.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> When is it? I'll definately be there.


November 15 and 16th.

Jorge.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> When is it? I'll definately be there.


Weekend before Thanksgiving.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

i'll be there .


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Jan, which arena in Fair park? I am soooo stoked!... I actually can attend a national event for once... lol

thanks!

Rob
2004 WRX Wagon


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Copied right from USAC forum.

USACI WORLD FINALS - 09/26/2008 Wed Oct 01, 2008 12:09 pm 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. We will have blocks at hotels within 3 miles of the event. These are NICE hotels and have security. Some in the West End and Downtown area JUST LIKE K.C. Will have a shuttle set up for OUR block hotels. Radisson and others are working on contracts. 

2. Everyone will be inside and we will have electric. Cost to follow.

3. Security Friday and Saturday night at the show site. Working on allowing cards to stay inside until Monday AM. Will let everyone know. 

4. We are using the Auto Building and the Centennial Halls. Total about 180,000 SF. SQ and SPL will be in separate halls as the current plan is. 

I will be on the road for a large event in Portland, Or this weekend and Darville is out to Arizona and Vegas so we will do as much as we can from the road but please be patient.
_________________
Ralph Randall
President, USAC International


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Just a heads-up...DO NOT stay at the super 8 on abram st in arlington unless you wanna hear bass and fartcannons all night. Didn't get any sleep hardly the night I stayed there.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

you arent supposed to sleep during this event, the adrenaline should be rampant


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Just a heads-up...DO NOT stay at the super 8 on abram st in arlington unless you wanna hear bass and fartcannons all night. Didn't get any sleep hardly the night I stayed there.





dejo said:


> you arent supposed to sleep during this event, the adrenaline should be rampant


I'm thinking about coming down, are you guys going to be at this?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Don't miss it.


----------



## C3 Customs (Sep 4, 2008)

I will be there. C3 Customs is sponsoring the SQ competition. We look forward to seeing y'all out there.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I will come, i feel obligated since i live in Dallas LOL


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I will be going for the day of the 15th, undecided if going on the 16th also.

Jan or anyone that knows-What does the schedule look like at the show or has it been released yet.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## C3 Customs (Sep 4, 2008)

The schedule has been released at the USACI World Finals website. The USACI World Finals schedule


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Hybrid Audio Technologies will have a booth in the dead center of the venue, with one of our best shops (Performance Audio in Tyler, TX) displaying cars using Hybrid Audio products. Performance Audio is also one of the main sponsors of the event. Team Hybrids will have several cars competing as well. Look for us at the show...we'll be in heather gray T-shirts with black lettering.

Scott


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

this is awesome, count me in on attending!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Are you coming Scott?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, Scott will be there.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Great.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bumping as we're getting closer to the dates!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Can't wait. I have 3 non-caraudio friends coming and the entire Advantage Audio Crew from Norman, OK coming.

Hoping to get to hear some cars.

Hint, Hint *JAN, Jorge, Ralph, Scott and anyone else that will let us get a quick listen*


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Just stop by, my car is open door if interested.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

foosman said:


> Just stop by, my car is open door if interested.


Sounds great. I will be linking up with and running with azngotskills. We will find you, should be easy look for the Badass Shelby.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

just stop by!


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll be there with Genxx. I cant wait to meet some of you and get to listen to some really nice sounding installs.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> I'll be there with Genxx. I cant wait to meet some of you and get to listen to some really nice sounding installs.


Jason--Stop posting and get to work on my comp car.J/K LOL If you don't know Jason he has some impressive install skills and knowledge to bad he never post anything. Tell Chris and Powell to get busy also no slacking unless I am at the shop to BS.

*Thanks Jan. I will look for you. I appreciate the opportunity.*


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I will be looking out for you guys.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

This is the same weekend as the Cycle World Intl motorcycle show. I hope to make it for some judging, but will definatly make it sometime that weekend.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah - every year it's the same weekend....we have only made it once....which sucks...


----------



## sqaudi (Jul 27, 2008)

I am planning on being there. My car has to go into the shop tomorrow because is radiator fans are not working properly. Hopefully the problem can be resolved quickly with no backordered parts. Come to think about it I still have not received a finals invite. Maybe they forgot about me. Thats about my luck.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

ill be there!


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't send it out. I've not gotten an invite in the past.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I will be there sat for sure. maybe sunday. there is an Import Show down @ Ennis my 5yo like to go watch the cars race...

Rob


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Got my invite over a week ago.


----------



## C3 Customs (Sep 4, 2008)

I look forward to meeting all of you. We will have a few of the Bravox products for display and purchase for those interested, along with a few other items. Stop by and say Hi.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just a few more days!

I'm busy preparing our house for all of those who are going to be staying here and those who will be visiting.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Us too, got a few staying, and quite a few visiting. You know you are welcome to come by. 817-343-9923 We're going to cook out about 2pm


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Glenn (GLN305) & I are gonna be there Sunday. Look forward to meeting folks and hearing some great systems!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

SublimeZ said:


> Glenn (GLN305) & I are gonna be there Sunday. Look forward to meeting folks and hearing some great systems!


you can come hear my system out in the parking lot  since im not a competitor


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> you can come hear my system out in the parking lot  since im not a competitor


Works for me


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Got my invitation finally....AFTER registering for finals...

The car is all put together now! Just working on detailing it.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

ok I emailed USACi, because I could not find anywhere on their site how much admission was. I havent gotten a response yet, so I thought I would ask some of the competitors. 

so How much is general admission for the public?


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Something like $15-20 for a day...possibly $30 for the weekend at most.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

well i don't know how i missed this but one day before the show and i'm stoked about going. sooo.... what's all this meetup BBQ talk? someone fill me in


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

good luck to all my fellow Team Hybrids team-mates!!!


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

kappa546 said:


> well i don't know how i missed this but one day before the show and i'm stoked about going. sooo.... what's all this meetup BBQ talk? someone fill me in


Fill me in as well. I'm giddy and I'm not even competing. What time does the competition start?

I'm going to go wash my car now.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Started at 7 am this morning for SQ judging.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> Started at 7 am this morning for SQ judging.


are you posting from the carPC


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm about to head that way in a few...(took off work and not going to the gym this morning to listen to some SQ car's )


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Anyone have admission price information?


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Posting from my laptop.

As before, it's probably something like $15-20 to get in the door as a spectator.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Just got an email from USACi, actually it was in my spam box some how, im glad i checked it!



> If you print off the coupon then admission in $10.
> 
> Ralph Randall
> President
> ...


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm in Lake Charles Louisiana for work. Heading out right now from the hotel. I have no idea where I'm going, (no printer to save directions) but I'll hopefully see you all there tomorrow. I may give you a call Fooseman...


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Just got an email from USACi, actually it was in my spam box some how, im glad i checked it!



Thanks Mir. See ya'll in the morning.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I will be wearing my Dallas Cowboys jersey tomorrow, proudly. so look for me  and dont throw **** at me.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Show had a pretty good turn out.

Jan it was nice meeting you and thanks for taking the time to chat. Wanted to hear the car but had to get on the road, thanks for offering to let me listen I appreciate it. I will be seeing you guys around more often so I willl hit you up for a listen another time.

If you guys have not meet Jan before make sure to stop by and introduce yourself she is one very cool person.

Got to listen to Foosemans Shelby very good car.

Got to sit and listen for about 30min in Mark Eldridge's NASCAR one word WOW.

Listen to some other car's also some good some had me scratching my head.

If you get the chance make sure to listen to.
Jan, Mark, Bill, Fooseman and the Lexus with the full custom dash. 

There were several cars I wanted to listen to that I did not get the chance to due to judging that seemed like it was taking all day. I left around 6PM and judging was still on-going.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Me and James (Sublimez) will be there Sunday. If anyone wants to meet up, gimme a call 512-751-2293 name is Glenn


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

It was a good time... lots of great stuff. Then again, there was lots of stuff that made me scratch my head too. Foosman's car is in rare form - sounds great! Bill Pleasant's Altima sounded great as well. That Lexus E300 is crazy. I guess it just shows what a ton of money will get you. I never got to hear it but I'm sure it was loud at least!

Mir, I never saw you but Chi was there!

For those of you that want to listen to cars, tomorrow will be a better day.

I've got some pics and will try to get them posted tomorrow.

Jan, you're hatch install was to die for - so sexy! I like how you demonstrated the strength of your a-pillars as well. Too cool.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm going on sunday. I know how busy the competitotrs get on judging day. So I didn't go today.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> Jan, you're hatch install was to die for - so sexy! I like how you demonstrated the strength of your a-pillars as well. Too cool.


X2^^^ Coolest trick I have ever seen with an A-Pillar.



Megalomaniac said:


> I'm going on sunday. I know how busy the competitotrs get on judging day. So I didn't go today.


Sunday is a much better day. Wish I did not have plans tomorrow or I would drive back down just to get to hear Jan's car.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

funny how that lexus got crazy cause Foosman spanked (beat him) at a show.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So what are the placements?


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'm going today....I'll be later though because I'm going from Fort Worth and I'm slow


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

ItalynStylion said:


> I'm going today....I'll be later though because I'm going from Fort Worth and I'm slow


You have a fast car. Drive it fast!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Whoa forgot judging was still going on. Disregard my last post:blush:


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Judging is over that was yesterday Sat.

Someone going today will be able post results. I am sure Jan will be up on the PC so maybe she will post then before anyone else can.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd like to see results and see how our guys here did. 

Also, pics?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is some pics I took.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mor pics


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here are some mor pics.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Even mor pics.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Last of the pics.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't believe I forgot these.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Jason you have more your holding out. Here are some more of Mark's car.


































Me getting a listen in Mark's car.














Here are a few from the show


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Jason post up some other not so great stuff you took pics of to show that you don't have to have a crazy custom install to compete. Some will get a laugh.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

So, how did Mark Eldridge's car sound?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

msmith said:


> So, how did Mark Eldridge's car sound?


In one word WOW. It was amazing it is my new reference standard. Building a comp. car now and now I know what I would like out of mine.

Why do you ask??? LOL I know the answer all ready I think.

BTW--Where were you at Manville?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Genxx said:


> In one word WOW. It was amazing it is my new reference standard. Building a comp. car now and now I know what I would like out of mine.
> 
> Why do you ask??? LOL I know the answer all ready I think.
> 
> BTW--Where were you at Manville?


Unfortunately, I couldn't make it to the show. 

I'm glad you liked the car so much... I know that Mark has put a lot of work into it, including the upgrade to HD amps, in the last few months.

Being that it's an all-JL car, I'm rooting for him, of course.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I about pooped my pants when Mark told us he switched the ZR's for C5's. The car really sounds amazing. I wish it could have been in a little less noisy location.

As far as posting the "other" pics, I think I'll just keep those to myself as not to hurt anyone's feelings. You never know, they may be on here?


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> I about pooped my pants when Mark told us he switched the ZR's for C5's. The car really sounds amazing. I wish it could have been in a little less noisy location.
> 
> As far as posting the "other" pics, I think I'll just keep those to myself as not to hurt anyone's feelings. You never know, they may be on here?


C5's are no slouches.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

i got more pics but heres a few


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I didn't get to hear marks car....I waited and waited....but then I had to go...damn


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Man there are some sweet cars there. Looks like USAC might be where its at!


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

This was at the Ultra booth (snickers)


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

whats a show without dampLifer :lol:


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I heard Mark's car. I could only describe it as MUSIC. That thing sounded spectacular. When you close your eyes, the car itself disappears. You are literally at a live performance. 

We listened to artists ranging from Dolly Parton to Aaron Neville and they all sounded great. My favorite demo track was Money For Nothing by Dire Straits. The intro to that song has drummer all over the place and Mark's car was all over the place as well but in a good way. I felt like I was behind and above the drummer watching him hit each tom and snare. It was beautiful. 

His car is what I think we all strive for and why we're in this hobby. I wish I could hear it in a quieter environment, but I was blown away nonetheless.

I also listened to Jan's car and loved the Focal Be's. They're the perfect blend between lively and mellow.

Overall, I had a nice time. I met Mega and Italyn which was neat. Italyn and I listened to Jan's car together. I wanted to listen to Foos' car but he's local so it's not a big deal.

Here's to hoping USACi is here in '09.

BTW, where was Doitor?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

SublimeZ said:


> This was at the Ultra booth (snickers)


Sublime,

I saw your 'Vette but I didn't see you.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

bassfromspace said:


> Sublime,
> 
> I saw your 'Vette but I didn't see you.


We wandered around for about 5 hours. Only heard Foosemans car (L8's are badass!) and Mir's. Lotsa cool installs. Got some ideas...


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Doesn't someone have the results?


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

BlackSapphire said:


> Doesn't someone have the results?


x2!!


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> Man there are some sweet cars there. Looks like USAC might be where its at!


I wouldn't make that general of a statement. You REALLY need to look at the area where you will compete. Within 4-5 hours is logical. Look at which sanctioning body has the most point evens close to you. Then, look at the classes & the way they judge. 

IASCA is trying to redefine itself. So its a little messy. USACi has evolved, which is a good thing, but they still have their "quirks" (as Monte, Jan, & I talked about on Sat.. lol).

I was telling Monte & Jan, I couldn't sleep one night a week or so ago. I was up for about 4 hours reading the current (2009) rules/clases. My head hurt afterwards. Then Jan & Monte were giving me the "skinny" on the current USACi classes... WHOA! even more head ache. 

I would love to know how many truly competitive cars compete in BOTH Sanc. Bodies... lol.

Rob


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

It was kinda dumb having the SPL comp and SQ in the same room. It wasn't really my cup of tea so I left a little early. I've been sick for a while too so my ears just didn't want SPL **** going on.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> It was kinda dumb having the SPL comp and SQ in the same room. It wasn't really my cup of tea so I left a little early. I've been sick for a while too so my ears just didn't want SPL **** going on.


*AMEN*


As a former judge.. I cannot IMAGINE judging in those conditions!... back before USACi, it was Thunder on Wheels & the SPL was OUTSIDE... @ IASCA, the SPL, even SQ+ SPL is held in a separate area... Hell IASCA finals the SPL is in nearly a separate building.. lol

I am really digging in deeply on the rules & starting to talk with competitors in both Sanctioning Bodies to decide where I am throwing my hat for competing next year...

Rob


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

We compete in both USACi & IASCA. IMHO, if you're serious about this stuff, you'll compete in as many as possible (that are legit).

We would like to make a MECA show, but there aren't any even remotely close to us and they don't allow those who haven't competed in at least one show to go to finals....sucky...as BOTH other orgs do if you don't have a show at least close to you.

The SPL being in the same arena has been like that since my first finals back in 2001. It sucks, but it's kinda the norm. IASCA finals at NOPI nationals really wasn't all that better at times, even though they had SPL elsewhere.

The cost that would be involved to house SQ in an ENTIRELY different building would put any org so far in the red it would be like slitting their own throats. Not to mention, the spectators would be confused for sure. The way it is now, spectators only have to walk through one building.

I don't have all of the results yet, will see if I can find them posted somewhere and copy them over here.

Thanks for stopping by everyone!


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

So reading this thread I find that im not the only one on here from omaha.

I don't think that many people take USACI very seriously any more. I only competed one year (2003) and it was the best time of my life. It seems like theres been a shift to extreme sports by the manufacturers and theres not a strong support by the manufacturers any more. 

Watching over the past 5 years with an interest in competing again it seems like people just ***** about events, judges,and ralph. 

I think there needs to be a new orginization that is made up of USACI, IASCA, MECA...etc...and combine it with more car show/exteme sports stuff.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

SQCherokee said:


> Watching over the past 5 years with an interest in competing again it seems like people just ***** about events, judges,and ralph.


Things are looking up. Old school competitors are coming back out of retirement, new faces are showing up and are very enthusiastic.

The manufacturers realize they make their money elsewhere, but that can also be directly related to the competitors not doing their part to drive the industry.



> I think there needs to be a new orginization that is made up of USACI, IASCA, MECA...etc...and combine it with more car show/exteme sports stuff.


This is nothing new and you're definately not the only one with this idea.

It's been around for a very long time and was even tried at the Unified USACi/IASCA finals a few years ago (2005?).

However, getting this to happen is more like asking the major Oil companies to join forces under one name. It's simply not going to happen until some new blood takes over for each org.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

<clap> <clap> <clap> Jan... well said!

the world of SQ is FINALLY coming full circle... now let's see if we can infuse some of the TRUE old-school/real-world judging rules... like "utility"... the ability to use the car/suv as a car or SUV? let there be a reference point for the installer who actually succeeds in the SQ area AND still can carry groceries or soccer gear... LOL.. we talked about that... 

In a real world... someone would take a set of old score sheets, going back to 1990-1991... & incorporate all the various categories & develop a REAL WORLD judging class... a man can dream.. lol

ps.. Jan.. thanks for the 411 in PM

Rob


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

TXwrxWagon said:


> the world of SQ is FINALLY coming full circle... now let's see if we can infuse some of the TRUE old-school/real-world judging rules... like "utility"... the ability to use the car/suv as a car or SUV? let there be a reference point for the installer who actually succeeds in the SQ area AND still can carry groceries or soccer gear... LOL.. we talked about that...


that would be the 'stock' class.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

who has a stock class?


----------



## 00RedRT (Aug 30, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> The cost that would be involved to house SQ in an ENTIRELY different building would put any org so far in the red it would be like slitting their own throats. Not to mention, the spectators would be confused for sure. The way it is now, spectators only have to walk through one building.


The MECA World Finals two weekends ago had the SQ and SPL separated in two different buildings. I have to say it was quite an enjoyable finals with it setup that way.


----------



## SQCherokee (Mar 5, 2008)

00RedRT said:


> The MECA World Finals two weekends ago had the SQ and SPL separated in two different buildings. I have to say it was quite an enjoyable finals with it setup that way.


I remember when the floor to ceiling room divider was setup in barttle hall that helped alot...but people couldn't follow the signs to get back there and it was gone the next year.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

SQCherokee said:


> I remember when the floor to ceiling room divider was setup in barttle hall that helped alot...but people couldn't follow the signs to get back there and it was gone the next year.


bingo

if the spectators can't find it, they don't come....and the org. can't make any money.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I am traveling for work so I haven't been able to have internet access much, but I just wanted to give my $.02 on the past weekend. I was only there Sunday.

I am not a competitor, but was still very discouraged as others have stated about the amount of noise at the location. Obviously it has been a messy situation at each USACi finals, but it seemed worse here possibly because it was a smaller venue than Omaha or K.C. It made it difficult in every way to listen to competitors cars and really even to communicate at all, but I think this issue has been beat to death...

I was very happy though to meet or at least see some of you that are on this forum. I thoroughly enjoyed talking with Foosman and he was very open to answering questions about the car/install. This came in very handy as I have the same car just a different color. I did see several others but I did not want to bother them during set up/tuning/judging. It was great also to see Jan's GTI. She seemed very busy at the time with more judging on Sunday and I did not want to bother her. She seemed quite frustrated at the time with having to go through everything with the judges twice.

Overall the weekend was ok, not being a competitor it would have been nice to see some more of the manufactures show up to support their products that were in the competitors cars. This is something that will hopefully come in the future with more spectators showing up at events like this for the manufactures to know that their advertising dollars are well spent. I was VERY impressed with the comradeship of the members of the Hybrid Audio team. It seemed that they were all helping each other out constantly whether it be cleaning each others cars or tuning or whatever they needed. This seemed to be the same story with individual competitors-I know that Mark and crew seemed to be helping others with tuning etc. for several of the competitors. It really makes me want to compete someday also after seeing the help that others were given even though they were competing against each other.

I got up at 4:00 a.m. on Sunday to drive 6 hours to the show from Lake Charles Louisiana (and 6 hours back to the hotel). Yes, it was a hell of a day to drive this much but well worth it to meet some of you and listen to the cars. Someday hopefully I will be there too!


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

BLD MOVS said:


> It was great also to see Jan's GTI. She seemed very busy at the time with more judging on Sunday and I did not want to bother her. She seemed quite frustrated at the time with having to go through everything with the judges twice.


Were you with a group of guys that wanted to listen to the car while I was being judged?

There was a group of 3 guys that I explicitly had to ask to move from the back of the car so that I could present the car to a set of the BOS judges. Then, after I was done presenting, the judges had to ask them to move again so that they could finish judging the install, then so that they could get in the car and listen. As they were getting in the car to listen, this group of guys said they wanted to listen!!! The way it was stated, was that they were there first and they wanted to listen first.

ALL of this WHILE I was being judged for Best of Show by Gary & Mickey.

If you came by immediately AFTER that, then yes, I was irritated....but not at having to present my car again.

More than anything, it's an INCREDIBLY nerve racking experience to go through BOS judging like that. The Best of Show judging was done in 6 different rounds. One on Saturday, to pick the first 14 cars, then another Sunday (install) to pick the best 4 cars, then another two sets of judges (sound) to narrow it down to 3 cars, then 3 more sets of judges (sound & install) to pick the final BOS winner.

I'll never forget this experience with these 3 guys as it was ENTIRELY obvious that I was in the middle of trying to present my car and they simply didn't seem to care.



> Overall the weekend was ok, not being a competitor it would have been nice to see some more of the manufactures show up to support their products that were in the competitors cars. This is something that will hopefully come in the future with more spectators showing up at events like this for the manufactures to know that their advertising dollars are well spent.


I think you'll be surprised to know that that's not going to happen any time soon. Manufacturers have learned that showing up to these shows doesn't sell product. A few reps were there, but without a booth. I know that Nick was there with us for Focal/Steg. The manufacturers also JUST got done with SEMA and have CES to budget for as well. Going to a small venue like a Car Audio finals (compared to these other big venues) isn't exactly a smart move on their part.

Also, this finals was planned in a matter of 6 weeks. The venue had been planned for Omaha all year long. Some stuff happened and finals was moved to Dallas 6 weeks before the show. Vendors, manufacturers, compeditors, etc. all got the short end of the stick because of this move, but it was necessary.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Jan, how did you place?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I know i wasn't in the group of guys you were referring to. Did that happen on sat? I was only there on Sunday.

i will be posting my pics today, i have been draggin my legs all week


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Jan. all very well said...

Non-competitors will never understand what its like to be in the middle of your presentation & have to stop "excuse me can you please back up?" then get right back in. Any of the world see a Comedian get heckled & loose his place? Yeah you get pissy. BOS judging to add to the insult... I used to keep stantions & ropes/belts... when the Judges walked up, my team roped off the car as far as space would allow. It make you come across as "unapproachable"... anyone who thinks that has NO CLUE what the pressure is like.

As for the major Manufacturers showing up to USACi or IASCA, hell even Spring Break... good luck with that pipe dream. JL & other Fl based or SE based (memphis etc) MIGHT try... But most aren't setting that budget aside these days. Hell CES is seeing fewer majors on the main floor & more doing suites. 

Can't wait to hear how you did!

Rob


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> Jan, how did you place?


Advanced Pro: First
Pro Q: First

and Best of Show.



We did better than we ever could have imagined. Supposedly there's a few folks out there who just can't take it. Hey...if us winning drives these guys to come back and start competing, that's a HUGE compliment.

We'll continue to do what we do best and keep truckin'. 



Megalomaniac said:


> I know i wasn't in the group of guys you were referring to. Did that happen on sat? I was only there on Sunday.


Nope - it wasn't ya'll.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats on the win Jan!!! Hopefully i will get a chance to hear your car some time since we are both in the DFW area  Couldnt make the event this time though...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

any pics of the new pillars since you redid them for competition?

congrats by the way!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

BigRed said:


> any pics of the new pillars since you redid them for competition?
> 
> congrats by the way!


check the 12volt event section, im posting now!


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah - now that the show is over, I can post pics...heh

Although, they are going to be redone. I'm not happy with the fit & finish at the top at all and I have another idea about how to make them better.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50192


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Time for a little Dallas meet now???? I finally got a complete system up and running, a few ears to critique would be nice


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Time for a little Dallas meet now???? I finally got a complete system up and running, a few ears to critique would be nice


x2. These polyglass mids are screamers that can get stupid loud and keep great detail on demanding music. My truck's a whole different monster now but need some ears to give opinions on how to make it better. I don't like competitions because of the crowds and people I want to talk to being stressed and busy. Being stressed and busy can and will turn a nice laid back person into an ass


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> x2. These polyglass mids are screamers that can get stupid loud and keep great detail on demanding music. My truck's a whole different monster now but need some ears to give opinions on how to make it better. I don't like competitions because of the crowds and people I want to talk to being stressed and busy. Being stressed and busy can and will turn a nice laid back person into an ass


maybe you can listen to my TBIs and have a change of heart


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I am in as well... I'm almost to a point to get some impressions.

Rob


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> maybe you can listen to my TBIs and have a change of heart


I just like the buttery goodness of morel too much:blush:


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Time for a little Dallas meet now???? I finally got a complete system up and running, a few ears to critique would be nice


X2 JUST GIVE ME A TIME AND PLACE 

OFF TO THE GYM NOW


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

chijioke penny said:


> X2 JUST GIVE ME A TIME AND PLACE
> 
> OFF TO THE GYM NOW


lets figure it out then 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=603588#post603588


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> We did better than we ever could have imagined. Supposedly there's a few folks out there who just can't take it. Hey...if us winning drives these guys to come back and start competing, that's a HUGE compliment.


Jan, let it slide off your back. Your car is mint. The attention to detail is flawless. We did our best to knock you off with John's GN and Bill's Altima, but you really did have the complete package worthy of the BOS honor (sound AND install). No one can take that completeness away from your car. Let the talkers talk, I say. Congrats on the BOS...I'd be remiss if I didn't admit I wanted to take that trophy home, but I know you deserved it more than we did. At least we gave you a run for the money... 

Scott


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> Were you with a group of guys that wanted to listen to the car while I was being judged?
> 
> There was a group of 3 guys that I explicitly had to ask to move from the back of the car so that I could present the car to a set of the BOS judges.
> 
> I'll never forget this experience with these 3 guys as it was ENTIRELY obvious that I was in the middle of trying to present my car and they simply didn't seem to care.


No, it was not me. Their ignorance was very obvious. I notice the same exact thing. That is why I stated in my post that I could tell you were frustrated so I just stayed back. 



RedGTiVR6 said:


> I think you'll be surprised to know that that's not going to happen any time soon. Manufacturers have learned that showing up to these shows doesn't sell product. A few reps were there, but without a booth. I know that Nick was there with us for Focal/Steg. The manufacturers also JUST got done with SEMA and have CES to budget for as well. Going to a small venue like a Car Audio finals (compared to these other big venues) isn't exactly a smart move on their part.





RedGTiVR6 said:


> Also, this finals was planned in a matter of 6 weeks. The venue had been planned for Omaha all year long. Some stuff happened and finals was moved to Dallas 6 weeks before the show. Vendors, manufacturers, compeditors, etc. all got the short end of the stick because of this move, but it was necessary.


I was not surprised at all that it didn't happen this year primarily because of the issues with Omaha. There really weren't that many last year in Omaha either. I am simply hoping that this will be something that manufactures will get back into. I'm sure you remember as well as I do how many manufactures used to show up in the mid to late 90's in Kansas City, there were many more competitors at that time to-along with a CES and a SEMA. They may simply be out of this advertising market for a while. It was a large chunk of the reason why I attended those shows for several years. Maybe a chance to dream what a somewhat limitless budget can sound and look like. I wonder why manufacturers think that showing up to these shows doesn't sell product? Attendance? Bad attendance = bad promotion/less manufactures? Chicken or egg?

Congratulations on best of show and your 2 first place's. Beautiful install. I only wish I could have heard it. Good luck with the new A-pillars.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Next time you're around, be sure and stick around for a listen.

Most of the manufacturers are headed to the car events to sponsor.

MTX went to sponsor UFC fighters for instance.

The others are headed to the Hot Import nights, drag races, drifting, etc.

It's where the younger generation is at right now, and they're the one's the market is geared towards.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> Next time you're around, be sure and stick around for a listen.


I was there Saturday, came over to listen as well...But, saw Jan talking to (who I assumed) judges so, I introduced myself to her husband, asked him about the New a-pillars (how they sounded) and the h701 interface with car-pc.... He was pretty cool about answering my questions but, had to step away to eat....maybe, if you two make it to the G2G, I'll get a chance to take a listen!!!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats Jan. I think I'm officially a focal fanboy now due to my good results with one of their entry level products. I might also have to pick your brain about the Be set...do they even sell the drivers by themselves? Or would I be better off just getting the utopia mids? I run my system like I stole it every once in a while so like to change out my mids at least once a year since they're the part getting the piss beat out of them


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Congrats Jan. I think I'm officially a focal fanboy now due to my good results with one of their entry level products. I might also have to pick your brain about the Be set...do they even sell the drivers by themselves? Or would I be better off just getting the utopia mids? I run my system like I stole it every once in a while so like to change out my mids at least once a year since they're the part getting the piss beat out of them


Considering my favorite band is Tool....

This car isn't just pulled out for shows. When we have to drive more than just to the store, it's the car we take. 114,000 miles on it to prove it, and original paint (except for the rear bumper - *****... ).

The thing with Focal - they spend over a million a year just to destroy their product. Why? Because they want to know what it takes to break them and how to make them better.

After 3 years of pure hell, we finally had to replace tweeters. Those Bes were the first series, so they've fixed those issues with the new ones. After 4 years....still running the same 40KX 15" sub in the rear. We're running a STEG 2|02 (2 x 155 @ 4 ohms) on our 5" Be subs & the 4|01 on the tweets and 3"s. That's 85 watts per speaker in the pillars.

Never blown a speaker... And believe me, when I jam, I jam. 28+ on the Alpine isn't unheard of territory.

They will put up with abuse, IF you install them correctly and tune correctly.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> I was there Saturday, came over to listen as well...But, saw Jan talking to (who I assumed) judges so, I introduced myself to her husband, asked him about the New a-pillars (how they sounded) and the h701 interface with car-pc.... He was pretty cool about answering my questions but, had to step away to eat....maybe, if you two make it to the G2G, I'll get a chance to take a listen!!!


Yeah - it was 3:30 before we got to eat lunch. We kept putting it off and putting it off because we weren't sure when the judges would be there...waited too long....hahaha

Gotta love them cold Jack in the box chicken strips...hehe


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> Yeah - it was 3:30 before we got to eat lunch. We kept putting it off and putting it off because we weren't sure when the judges would be there...waited too long....hahaha
> 
> Gotta love them cold Jack in the box chicken strips...hehe


I understand (Hell, I eat every 3hrs. )


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> I understand (Hell, I eat every 3hrs. )


I used to...then I met Monte...who ate once a day.

So I went from eating 5 times a day to 3 times a day and he went form eating once a day to eating 3 times a day.

He lost 30 lbs and I gained 20....go figure...hahaha


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> Considering my favorite band is Tool....
> 
> This car isn't just pulled out for shows. When we have to drive more than just to the store, it's the car we take. 114,000 miles on it to prove it, and original paint (except for the rear bumper - *****... ).
> 
> ...


I pushed my amp that does 126 watts per channel into clipping nearly on the ac/dc ballbreaker cd the other day and the polyglass mids took it fine and acted like they were laughing at me. They're crossed 80-2000 with 18db slopes. Considering where the polyglass sits on the focal food chain I'm sure something like the k2 and up=insanityNow I just need some ensolite to settle my panels down. Got them dead but now they flutter at the edges when I lay into it. Even with that fluttering during heavy midbass I still have a ****eating grin on my face a lot more with these than any other pair of mids I've runConsidering you havn't killed yours yet with tool I should be good for a couple years anyway since the original owner (ItalynStylion) seemed to be VERY careful.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Scott Buwalda said:


> Jan, let it slide off your back. Your car is mint. The attention to detail is flawless. We did our best to knock you off with John's GN and Bill's Altima, but you really did have the complete package worthy of the BOS honor (sound AND install). No one can take that completeness away from your car. Let the talkers talk, I say. Congrats on the BOS...I'd be remiss if I didn't admit I wanted to take that trophy home, but I know you deserved it more than we did. At least we gave you a run for the money...
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott!

Not worried at all actually. Really looking forward to it to be honest.

It was really a treat this past weekend. HOWEVER, I'm actually really looking forward to next year. If HALF of the the people I've heard of make it out to finals in the Adv. Pro class, it's going to be stacked for sure and should be a GREAT deal of fun. I enjoy it like that....call me crazy, but it's what keeps me coming back.

To take home BOS after all of those hours in the garage, makes us smile. It really is a sense of pride to know that we don't do this for a living but that the work is appreciated by others.

We'll just keep truckin' and doing what we do best! If it's good enough to continue winning, great!


----------



## babyhauler (Nov 21, 2008)

dejo said:


> funny how that lexus got crazy cause Foosman spanked (beat him) at a show.


When was this?


----------

